# Flux RSS =>Veille informationnelle



## Hibou521 (27 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour 
Je prevois l achat d un Ipad mais avant j aimerais savoir si il est possible de faire un suivi RSS comme dans outlook : Gestion des fils par dossiers. 
De maniere a pouvoir trier rapidement, et classer les articles que je desire garder.
Je voudrais savoir egalement si Mail recevra automatiquement les dernieres actu de mes fils comme Outlook le fait, par exemple toutes les 10 min ou 30 min. Si oui la frequence est-elle configurable ?
Enfin existe-il des applications dediees a la veille informationnelle ? Peut etre plus pratique...
Merci d' avance pour vos contributions


----------



## mashgau (27 Juillet 2010)

Il y a des applications permettant de gérer les flux RSS (une petite recherche sur l'app store devrait te permettre de trouver ton bonheur), mais je ne peux t'en dire plus n'utilisant pas cette possibilité


----------



## salamander (27 Juillet 2010)

Pour ce que tu cherches il y a l'application reeder qui est super fonctionnelle en plus d'être très agréable à utiliser.


----------

